# Finish my Sentence



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Very simple fun game, where you finish my sentence and then write your own so someone else can finish it...

Here it goes

I like to have.....


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

people who respect me for who I am and tell me so.
next sentence:
This morning I saw.....


----------



## traceya (Apr 26, 2010)

a group of laughing children all walking to school.

I need to have...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

enough readers so that I can write my books full time.

I really wish I could...


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

be a ballet dancer.

Every summer I take off all my clothes and


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

then I realize that I've had one too many margaritas!

If I could be anywhere else it would be


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

sitting on a nice, sunny beach, drinking a cup of coffee.

I really need to visit ...


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

my mother-in-law, who's in the hospital.

If I could make only one trip in a time machine, it would be to...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

my childhood.

I feel like...


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

... anything I write here will not be witty enough, so I think I will just say nothing.

Zombies are....


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

an inexplicable fascination of countless generations which I could never understand.

My favorite song of all time is...


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

Rock Me Gently by Andy Kim. 

I am pretty good at......


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

reading, knitting, singing... breathing...

I will never understand why....


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

...I ate the last book I read.

When I walked into the public restroom...


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

I turned around and walked right back out. 


The film Cabin in the Woods makes me....


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

squeal with glee and happiness at having had such a good time at the movies.

When I have to eat a snack, I always decide to eat....


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

the health food.

I like for dinner.....


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

french-japanese cuisine.

I want to dance with...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

the stars.

When I kiss....


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I close my eyes

Whenever I listen to music, I always listen to...


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

the tempo set by the drums.

My biggest regret in life...


----------



## Alberto Giuseppe (Mar 27, 2012)

...has yet to come.
Tomorrow I will...


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

smile at a person I don't know and say hi. 

My favorite sound is.......


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

ocean waves.

When someone smiles...


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I wonder what they know that I missed. 

If I could have one 'do-over' today it would be.......


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

only getting 4 hrs of sleep.

When I asked...


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

my small group what their experience about giving is, they all said that the more one gives, the more one receives.

My ideal workout consists...


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

two miles jogging.
The summer is my...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

favorite season.

I am going....


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

to sit outside and work this afternoon

This weekend I plan to...


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

host three parties!

Rum is best mixed with...


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

hot tea, honey and lemon on a cold night. 

Some might think it is work, but I enjoy............


----------



## Lynn McNamee (Jan 8, 2009)

editing books.

My favorite thing to do on a rainy day is...


----------



## Todd Young (May 2, 2011)

to stay dry.

When I'm feeling sick I...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

go out to a bar.

The sports I enjoy....


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

is Quidditch.

The pretty girl that I saw in the bus...


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

was reading from her Kindle.

Sometimes when I dream...


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm fighting off zombies to save my favorite North Face jacket. (totally true)

Right now I need....


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

for the rain to stop and the sun come out.

I think the universe is...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

expanding.

I understand...


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

less than I did when I was a teenager.

I'm in the mood for...


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

for working today.

Next time I will


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

not misbehave with highway petrol.

I got in trouble...


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

when I said what I did out loud. 

I don't really care about........


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

the show Game of Thrones.

When I have the windows up and the radio blaring, the song I sing loudest to is...


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

Hasa Diga Ebuwai from The Book of Mormon.

Music makes my heart....


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

smile!

The song I can't bear to hear one more time is


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

none.

I enjoy for the first time...


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

a small slice of cheesecake; but cannot stomach more than that.

I consider the Bible as...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

allegorical, but not something to be taken literally

I find the weather to be...


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

a boring thing to talk about.

If I could be reincarnated to live any life I chose, the one I would choose would be.......


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

human again to do what I could not do in this life.

If I could go back in time to choose, I will....


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

probably choose the same thing as before. 


I read because....


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

its a smart way to entertain myself.

I write because...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I want to get thoughts out of my system.

I like to eat more veges and fruits because....


----------



## Joseph_Evans (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm doing weight training and vitamins and minerals are important for optimal health.

I dreamt last night that I . . .


----------



## Scott Bartlett (Apr 1, 2012)

...was back at my old job, stocking the shelves in Aisle Two, when a cross between a tomato and a cat walked up to me--a 'tomcat', if you will--with shiny tomato-skin and green stalks for ears, its joints creaking and rustling as it walked.

After learning that the implications of multiverse theory suggest that everyone lives forever, I promptly...


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

resurrected this thread.

I gazed off into the distance and saw...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

an angel.

I like to start over...


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

when I break the Hollandaise sauce.

I am happiest when


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am among friends.

I saw outside the window...


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

my younger self looking in on me.


I had to wash my hands because...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I used the restroom

When I was a kid I really wanted to grow up to be...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

a spiritual person.

I keep in high...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

supply lots of Udi bread gluten free cinnamon raisin bread.

I have never had the chance to...


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

experience a flashback just before you die like in the movies.

I would like others to know that...


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

I will rule over them with absolute power and an iron fist.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

TouchedByaKindle said:


> experience a flashback just before you die like in the movies.
> 
> I would like others to know that...


I am on vacation.

I had wonderful....


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

dreams that I would spend my life travelling and I'm making that happen.

I would love


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

to just write my books and novels for a living rather than my day job.

My absolute favorite song is...


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

I Just Wanna Dance With Somebody currently, though We Are Young and Payphone are close.

I met my first love...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

over 10 years back.

What excites me the most....


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

Is the fact that the future has so many possibilities for me to explore.

The last time I got wasted...


----------



## Scott Bartlett (Apr 1, 2012)

...someone found me in the landfill and recycled me.

The tools you will need include...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

staples, Scotch tape, a rubber stopper and a used necktie

This long holiday weekend, I really hope I can...


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

finally fix the other television in the guest room, which has not been functioning ever since I installed a energy saving device into the plug.

If you ever get lost,...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

GPS and cell phone come handy.

This long weekend....


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

A time machine so I could meet my favorite author JRR Tolken.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

This long weekend....

...is just not long enough.

When it gets this ungodly hot, I...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

go to the pool.

The graduation ceremony....


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

has not moved up from boring ever since.

If I ever win the lottery...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I'd try to take care of my family so they wouldn't have to worry about money so much, then invest heavily so I won't have to, either.

If I could have just one wish, it would be...


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

to have a stone that grants more wishes. 

If I ever were to be kidnapped,...


----------



## JacksonJones (Feb 20, 2012)

I would say to them, "hey, kidnappers, I just called my mother-in-law up and she's coming over for your freaky little party with her special seven-layer bean dip," and then they would get pretty nervous and let me go and also give me about 50,000 bucks in cash, and I would say to them, "you guys are kinda cool for being kidnappers."

I wonder what Mrs. McGillicuddy...


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

ever saw in Lucy?

Why is the alphabet...


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

... only 26 letters long?

One thing that helps a marriage succeed is...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

to avoid argument.

I am always in love....


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

this may explain my exstensive collection of restraining orders.

The monkey you see before you...


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

is caused by your overpowering sense of imagination.

I have an imaginary friend...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

who is always with me.

I have an uncontrollable passion...


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

to seek out new pranks to try out.

I love the feeling...


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

that a shower brings after a sweaty workout.

My worst weakness is...


----------



## TouchedByaKindle (May 4, 2012)

the fear of drowning because I'm unable to swim.

The calm after the storm...


----------



## HarryK (Oct 20, 2011)

is paid for by citizens of Atlantis.


Never confront ninja clowns...


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

they help you take break from serious stuff.

I plan tonight...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

to do more packing and, hopefully, find the time to do more marketing about my new book that just came out this week.

If I could stop time, I would...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

find cures for all the illnesses before starting it again.


If I were a rich person......


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

I'd be worried about leverage.

If I live to be 90,


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

.....I'll still be young at heart.


When all else fails......


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

grab a beer and chill.

If the end justifies the means...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

...then cats should be sleeping with dogs.

Since Friday is my birthday, you have decided to get me...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

Kindle fire for your birthday.

This summer I plan to...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

weed my gardens.


I need to go.....


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

to this Mexican restaurant my fiancee and I love - to get a late lunch/early dinner.

When a thunderstorm hits, I...


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I hide in closet...lol

When it rains....


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

... that means I need to mow my lawn soon.

The latest smartphone that I want is...


----------



## RichardDR (Jul 8, 2010)

is way too expensive and frankly, overrated.

Why do people just assume that they can...


----------



## kindleworm (Aug 24, 2010)

sing well.

Today, I will devote an hour to...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

work.


Starting the day, I first......


----------



## That Weird Guy.... (Apr 16, 2012)

wake up and take a shower.

When I hear Disco music I just have to....


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

let my body groove to the music.

I need to lose...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

some weight.


I wonder if.....


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

my spouse is cheating.

What a way to...


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

live in doubt.

After work, I am...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

going home to a good dinner.


After dinner I .........


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

...start writing, but also watching TV.

After I finish reading a good book, I...


----------



## *Sandy Harper* (Jun 22, 2011)

will enjoy sweet dreams.

When I get...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

older I will be wiser.


My friends all want to......


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

go on an Alaskan cruise.

Whereas me and my family...


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

haven't been on a vacation together in years.

If I had to do it all over again, I would have...


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

purchased apple stock.


This morning.....


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I woke up from a wonderful dream.

I dream about...


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

people and places from my childhood.

Upon retirement, I would love to move to...


----------

